# Going crazy at house crap



## DenverS (Jun 19, 2019)

I wanna go crazy and see my life sane again . Me and my girl are visiting her mother and it's not going well . Me and my trampette have been on the road solid for a year ( me 9 years ) .

Wake up get up 8 am smart ass comment like you can sleep all you want back on your vacation . Wow

Venting is all I can do I'm used to getting bent at wake up and drinking coffee and loving on my hobo chick::bored::::soapbox::::fuckinginbed::::banhappy::::arrgh::::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 19, 2019)

sounds like it's time to move on?


----------



## Tude (Jun 19, 2019)

ha - I'm all for visits with the relatives but if told we are staying there, then 1-2 days best if I have too. My last one was the first and last time with the bf sister. Ugh. 1-2 days nice - and move on if you can  Personally I won't be in Dallas anytime soon ...


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 19, 2019)

those type of comments kinda serve to embolden the wandering spirit


----------



## DenverS (Jun 20, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> those type of comments kinda serve to embolden the wandering spirit


So true this is the second time it's happened. I have to bring her back all the time to make sure momma can let her suck let her suck her titty


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 20, 2019)

DenverS said:


> So true this is the second time it's happened. I have to bring her back all the time to make sure momma can let her suck let her suck her titty



I've heard a lot of ignorant stuff from traveling people as well, but somehow it flies by me more easily


----------



## DenverS (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes so true


----------

